

How did you convince someone into being a FULL-TIME tech co-founder? - nearmint

The good leads usually have a lot of responsibilities already. These are people I&#x27;ve worked with before and known for 2+ years. They&#x27;re not very good friends yet, but at least we&#x27;ve had some business relationship.<p>They&#x27;re offering things like:
- If I drop this, I can start at 40 hrs&#x2F; month..
- I can do 1-2 evenings &#x2F; week for now..
- If you have something specific, I can help you with it... but I&#x27;m pretty busy..
- Starting from January I can dedicate 80% of my time, but I want to be able to do my own projects during the other 20% &#x2F; I don&#x27;t want to move
======
Beached
It will be nearly impossible to find someone to be a full time partner
starting tomorrow. People need time to tie off loose ends and to prepare
family and ones self for a potentially volatile job.

You will need to outline a CLEAR business plan, they will want to know
everything, and everything else, about the company; its goals, what your plan
is if you fail to meet projections, they will want to see projections,
conservative projections, and they will want a stake in the company.

They will need to be sold on your idea too. They need to know that working for
you will be better, either by saving the world, developing super powers, etc.

If someone says i can give you 6-10 hours a week in the evenings, and then i
cans tart full time in 2 months, that may be something you want to take them
up on.

Also, EVERYONE will have side projects, just make sure they are doing their
side projects on their time, and not sucking $ out of you to code something
youll never use.

------
sharemywin
Let me flip it around on you. I have a product I've worked on and is pretty
close to completed. I need someone to go out door-to door to business and find
customers to so we can refine it. It has the potential to become a $100m/yr
revenue business. what would it take for you to drop your idea and come work
on my project? Now list out your reason why not and cross off the ones that
don't apply.

